# weatherhead clearance



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes, Yes we do.:w00t:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Ask one of your first level apprentices Mr. Contractor :laughing:


----------



## ace89 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well what article is it pls


----------



## irocin350 (Mar 2, 2011)

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## ace89 (Jan 27, 2011)

230.9 thanks smart guys


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

ace89 said:


> 230.9 thanks smart guys


9:02-9:55

see how easy just a little work is.

I have learned not to answer my phone on the first ring.

Saves me time and trouble.
Coz when I get back to the other guy I get- 'Never mind,I figured it out'.


The brain is a terrible thing to waste.:thumbsup:


----------

